# Help.. fast! Relationship stuff



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

_I need to say "I love you" or something close to that tomorrow. The problem is that everytime in my head it just sounds so bad. It is just not me to say something that melodramatic. People know that and I am afraid that once I tell her, she will laugh because I just don´t fit the profile of the romantic person. This is very important and I need to get it right.

Any advice? Thank you  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

_I kinda said fast people. _


----------



## Stu (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I need to say "I love you" or something close to that tomorrow. The problem is that everytime in my head it just sounds so bad. It is just not me to say something that melodramatic. People know that and I am afraid that once I tell her, she will laugh because I just don´t fit the profile of the romantic person. This is very important and I need to get it right.
> 
> Any advice? Thank you  _



i can understand, i have the same probelm. nothing says i love you like a little gift. buy her some flowers (i take it its a her) and write a little message in the card with the flowers, even better get a love poem and write it in the card. yep its corny but chicks love that sorta thing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

Just do it  V.  It's like setting blue bunnies on fire and putting them out with a shovel ... the first time is pretty rough but it gets easier and easier the more times you do it.  After a while you feel good doing it instead of all worried inside. 

 You could also say it with flowers.  Make up a card that says I love you and have the flowers delivered while you are there.  As  she reads the card you just smile and look honest.  :bounce:


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Say it you chicken shit!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

_Thanks stu and boned, I appreciate it.  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Say it you chicken shit!



_It is hard fucker. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

_Damn, I rarely use the word fuck. It is so liberating.  _


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

So tell her you want to fuck her, because you love her


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So tell her you want to fuck her, because you love her


_That reminds me of the worst excuse I saw yesterday, the guy looks to the woman and says:
"I am sorry but I needed to fuck her to make sure I loved you." _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

just be tender and caring, the poetry idea is good but relax.... when it's time for the words they will come.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Just do it  V.  It's like setting blue bunnies on fire and putting them out with a shovel ... the first time is pretty rough but it gets easier and easier the more times you do it.  After a while you feel good doing it instead of all worried inside.


----------



## Stu (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That reminds me of the worst excuse I saw yesterday, the guy looks to the woman and says:
> "I am sorry but I needed to fuck her to make sure I loved you." _



No. thats a good excuse


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

Besides, she will probably give you head right there and then ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Besides, she will probably give you head right there and then ...



Whoa... cool smilies! LMAO


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 7, 2004)

men are awful 


V--just say what's on your mind, it won't sound stupid to her....


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> men are awful
> 
> 
> V--just say what's on your mind, it won't sound stupid to her....



_Yes men are awful  
I tried once and she almost shouted to me exactly that. Say what is in your mind! 
You would need to be a men to understand how that is not easy.  _


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> V--just say what's on your mind, it won't sound stupid to her....



I dunno... have you seen some of V's threads?!   

Sorry Vieope, only kidding but that was a gimme.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I dunno... have you seen some of V's threads?!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

V is complicated.  In a good way of course ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

V=


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

>



 Awww... you're gonna make me feel bad. 

Got to tell ya Vieope I have never heard the words 'I love you' and thought they sounded stupid... don't over think it, just say what you feel.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awww... you're gonna make me feel bad.
> 
> Got to tell ya Vieope I have never heard the words 'I love you' and thought they sounded stupid... don't over think it, just say what you feel.


_Nah, I was just teasing you. 

Yes, I love you is always nice to hear. _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

Be sure you really feel that way my friend then just spit it out.  And Brit is right. No woman has ever said that to me and sounded bad either.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> V is complicated.  In a good way of course ...


:bounce:


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

A girl told me that once, and I panicked


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Be sure you really feel that way my friend then just spit it out.  And Brit is right. No woman has ever said that to me and sounded bad either.


_I was about to say over the phone because she is in another city but it was better to wait. That way she can slap me. 

How many times did you say it? _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> A girl told me that once, and I panicked


_You created a thread because of it.  _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I was about to say over the phone because she is in another city but it was better to wait. That way she can slap me.
> 
> How many times did you say it? _


 Every chance I had to say it i did.  When I felt it I said it.  In a moment of passion or a crowded store ... love is best when expressed!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You created a thread because of it.  _




 So did you.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So did you.


_It happened to me a few times, the last one was with a friend two weeks ago. I freaked out as well.  
Damn PreMier, we can´t pass in front of the KFC._


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Every chance I had to say it i did.  When I felt it I said it.  In a moment of passion or a crowded store ... love is best when expressed!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't do it!

Girls are evil.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> when it's time for the words they will come.


_Experience says otherwise.  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Don't do it!
> 
> Girls are evil.


_That is what I feel. Maybe if she hears she will think that she already owns me and she will move on. I don´t know, people like power. But then again I guess they like to hear it. Oh God! _


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

You have to do it man..  I know


----------



## Flex (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _The problem is that everytime in my head it just sounds so bad._


_

Me too. 
I didn't say it once in the 2.5yrs i went out with my ex gf, even though i felt like i did love her. It just felt weird, cuz the only one i ever said that to was my family, and for some reason i felt like i had to keep her at bay. 
apparently chicks need to hear that once in a while  

just tell her, "fuck me if i'm lying, but i love you"

or 

"girl, you my girl, girl". that one usually get's 'em _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have to do it man..  I know


----------



## Flex (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> Maybe if she hears she will think that she already owns me



that's how i felt.

perhaps you should tell her:

"Don't get upset, girl, that's just how it goes. We don't looooooove you hoes"


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Don't do it!
> 
> Girls are evil.


 He is right V.  Girls are evil ... but real woman are very hard to find.  If you have found one don't lose her!!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Me too.
> I didn't say it once in the 2.5yrs i went out with my ex gf, even though i felt like i did love her. It just felt weird, cuz the only one i ever said that to was my family, and for some reason i felt like i had to keep her at bay.
> apparently chicks need to hear that once in a while
> 
> ...



 
_Women should be the only ones allowed to say that. We would only say: "Ok", "Thank you" or "Right back at you". _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> He is right V.  Girls are evil ... but real woman are very hard to find.  If you have found one don't lose her!!


_It might be the case but it would mean that the era, myth, dictatorship of V is over.  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

_That is a topic for other thread though. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2004)

"I said it to a dog once...He licked himself and left the room."
                                                               -George Costanza


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It might be the case but it would mean that the era, myth, dictatorship of V is over.  _


 V you arn't one of those people that has to suffer to be creative are you?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> "I said it to a dog once...He licked himself and left the room."
> -George Costanza


_Haha.. yes, Seinfeld helped to ruin my brain too. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> V you arn't one of those people that has to suffer to be creative are you?


_I don´t think so. Maybe it is because I am sleepy but what does that mean?  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

_Well, I need to sleep. Goodnight everybody. _


----------



## Flex (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Women should be the only ones allowed to say that. We would only say: "Ok", "Thank you" or "Right back at you". _



haha

"Hunny, i love you"

"uhhhh, right back atcha, girl"


----------



## Mudge (Dec 7, 2004)

My advice, if you are trying to force it then its not time to say it.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My advice, if you are trying to force it then its not time to say it.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

*The 10 Best Love Offerings
of all times.

**Pearls in Wine:* Cleopatra dropped two pearls of fantastic value into her wine, and drank the concoction to the health of Mark Anthony. In return, he presented her with Cyprus, Phoenicia, Coele-Syria, and parts of Arabia. 

*The Taj Mahal:* Built by Shah Jahan, Emperor of the Monguls, by 20,00 workers over 15 years in memory of his wife Mumtaz Mahal, who died giving birth to their 14th child in 1631. 

*A bicycle:* 'Diamond' Jim Brady presented actress Lillian Brady with a bicycle, gold-plated with mother-of-pearl handlebars, and diamond-encrusted spokes, worth $10,000. 

*A 69.42 carat diamond:* The $1,050,000 gem was purchased by Richard Burton for Elizebeth Taylor. 

*Skorpios Island:* When Aristotle Onassis and Jackie Kennedy were married in October 1968 on the island of Skorpios, he gave her the island as a wedding present. 

*His soul:* Dr Faust contracted to give his soul to Mephistopheles for the love of Margaret, the village maiden. 

*Red Roses:* Joe DiMaggio has fresh roses delivered three times a week to the resting place of Marilyn Monroe. 

*Mother's Day:* The US Congress gave official recognition to Mother's Day in 1914 after persistent proposals from Miss Anna Jarvis in commemoration of her own mother, signified by the wearing of a white carnation on the second Sunday in May. 

*Shakespeare's Sonnets:* The 154 of the best love offerings of all time, but it is not known for whom they were written. 

*Freedom:* Suleiman the Magnifient, ruler of the Otterman empire, married the enslaved Roxelena whom he had freed as a love offering.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Got to tell ya Vieope I have never heard the words 'I love you' and thought they sounded stupid... don't over think it, just say what you feel.


yes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

very romantic, very loving, very caring.....but can I ask you a question?

Why do you "need" to say it "tomorrow".

I'm not trying to be a downer, really.   I am just a firm believer that if you "think" you "need" to say I love you.   You probably really don't.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2004)

My wife says it, and I reply with "Sure thing, Slick."  I'm so damn smooth.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> He is right V. Girls are evil ... but real woman are very hard to find. If you have found one don't lose her!!


Never found any real women   only fake ones


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

Has she said it too you V?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think a girl would ever laugh when hearing that as long as it comes from the heart.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Why do you "need" to say it "tomorrow".


_It is the end of the year, she is going to travel, she is kind of engaged and she is kind of going to marry on the beginning of the year.. _



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Has she said it too you V?



_Not really. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I don't think a girl would ever laugh when hearing that as long as it comes from the heart.


_I hope so, I will see her tonight. _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

if you love her tell her now then.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if you love her tell her now then.


_I can´t, she is working, I don´t think it is a good idea to say that on the phone. That would be great though  _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

i mean before she leaves. i fell in love in college but out of respect for our significant others we never even spoke of how we felt. it was a mistake to not follow my heart. tell her.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with RG, just don't be an indian giver


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I agree with RG, just don't be an indian giver


_What does that mean?  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What does that mean?  _


It's what I always do



			
				wordorigins.org said:
			
		

> *Indian Giver*
> 
> _There are two popular etymologies for this term for a person who gives a gift only to later demand its return. The first is that it is based on an unfair stereotype of Native Americans, that they don't keep their word. In the other popular explanation, the term doesn't cast aspersions on Native Americans, instead it echoes the broken promises the whites made to the Indians. Neither is accurate, although the first is closer to the truth._
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

it means don't give something then take it back.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I don't think a girl would ever laugh when hearing that as long as it comes from the heart.


 Gotta say here V ... I assumed you knew she was in love with you.  If you know she loves you than tell her how you feel.  If you do not know her true feelings than keep quite about it.  You might scare her away before she has had the chance to see how to love you the way Min0 Lee does.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 8, 2004)

pee on her


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> pee on her


Spoken like a true dog.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Gotta say here V ... I assumed you knew she was in love with you.  If you know she loves you than tell her how you feel.  If you do not know her true feelings than keep quite about it.  You might scare her away before she has had the chance to see how to love you the way Min0 Lee does.


_Now that didn´t help at all  
You are right though but if I don´t say maybe she goes and get married. If I say I scare her forever. 
Thank you so much Boned _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> pee on her


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It's what I always do


_Does that work? I never used this kind of strategy because it is just so wrong. Anyway, does that work?  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Does that work? I never used this kind of strategy because it is just so wrong. Anyway, does that work?  _


It's not a strategy, it's a flaw


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It's not a strategy, it's a flaw


_Something like that is what I am trying to run away from, there was a time that I liked someone new every week, I never said "I love you" though... 
I want this to end. It is just not fun as most people think. Then again..  
Maybe I will do like Irontime in a few months if everything works perfectly. 
_


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I don't think a girl would ever laugh when hearing that as long as it comes from the heart.



They would so!

A chick laughed at me when i told her "i loved her", and it broke my heart.

Granted, it was more like "I loolllollolveeooooove yyouyyouyou, KKaaattie" cuz I was piss drunk,I hardly knew her and i called her by the wrong name, but i think she just wasn't ready to settle down yet.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

_Women  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Granted, it was more like "I loolllollolveeooooove yyouyyouyou, KKaaattie" cuz I was piss drunk,I hardly knew her and i called her by the wrong name, but i think she just wasn't ready to settle down yet.


Same thing happened to me 


haven't been right since....  They're evil Vioepe


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

You know V when you tell a woman you love her you open yourself up to becoming her bitch too.  Really.  She knows she has your ass and can withdraw from you when you don't give her what she wants.  If she is insecure about how you feel she will be more careful about how she treats you ... you might tell her to beat it for all she knows.  Some women love the bad boy types that keep them guessing and dangle the relationship in front of them.

 But I'm sure you're OK V.   You would never hook up with a woman that would be mean ... would you?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You know V when you tell a woman you love her you open yourself up to becoming her bitch too.  Really.  She knows she has your ass and can withdraw from you when you don't give her what she wants.  If she is insecure about how you feel she will be more careful about how she treats you ... you might tell her to beat it for all she knows.  Some women love the bad boy types that keep them guessing and dangle the relationship in front of them.
> 
> But I'm sure you're OK V.   You would never hook up with a woman that would be mean ... would you?



_No, she is great.  
But she is human and we like power so it might happen exactly what you described. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

_Btw, "I love you" in portuguese is "Eu te amo". _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

_"I love you"_


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2004)

I tell my girl friend this all of the time
FAZ ME MATIZ ABATE AÍ

Please translate V

But seriously how about this from "As Good As It Gets"
Faz me querer ser um melhor homem.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I tell my girl friend this all of the time
> FAZ ME MATIZ ABATE AÍ
> 
> Please translate V
> ...


_I don´t know what is matiz but the second phrase is quite good.  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I tell my girl friend this all of the time
> FAZ ME MATIZ ABATE AÍ
> 
> Please translate V
> ...


you make me want to be a better man?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you make me want to be a better man?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2004)

She'll really love this 
Faz pressa de sangue ao meu pénis


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> She'll really love this
> Faz pressa de sangue ao meu pénis


_Your online translator is so stupid.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

portugese to english

It makes haste of blood to my pénis


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2004)

This will probably make her understand V

sugue minha cadela de dick


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _"I love you"_



Ihop!

r u in a relationship with this girl?  or are you at least flirty with each other?  these might better help us understand the situation and help better.

from what I know so far, a good pee might go a long way.  You know what they say, "A good pee-cture is worth a thousand words."


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2004)

Amo *pause* seus sapatos


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2004)

Online translators are too funny.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

_I just hope nobody comes with that translator to Rio, you gonna get killed  

As I said before Crono, she is going to get married in the beginning of the next year. She was my first love and I want her back. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> are you at least flirty with each other?


_Btw, #%#@ you for thinking so low of me.  _


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I just hope nobody comes with that translator to Rio, you gonna get killed  _
> 
> _As I said before Crono, she is going to get married in the beginning of the next year. She was my first love and I want her back. _


Yeah, I'd try to say "It was nice to meet your mother the other day" and it would tell me to say "I stuck my nice meat in your mother the other day."


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

_" The greatest thing that you'll ever ever learn,.... is to Love, and be loved in return "_

- Dean Martin (?)


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

I really don't knwo whats going on, but from what i understand....

this chicks getting married soon, and you want her back, and you don't know whether to say i love you to her or not?

if that's the case, do it, bro, before she marries some other lucky guy.

if you don't want to say "i love you", perhaps you should say something else she'll understand. 

"A  FUEDA FUEDA FUEDA...A FUEDA FUEDA FUEDA....RONALDOOOOOOOOO, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL"

(if she's brazilian too, i'm sure she'd like it)


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _" The greatest thing that you'll ever ever learn,.... is to Love, and be loved in return "_
> 
> - Dean Martin (?)



Moulin Rouge?


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

btw luke, nice sig. I didn't know you were a fellow cowboy


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

V, if you don't want to "say" it, then say it by giving her flowers with a card.

Inside the card, put "All my love".


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2004)

Find out how many cows her father is getting as dowry from the other guy, then offer one more.   Problem solved.


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> "A  FUEDA FUEDA FUEDA...A FUEDA FUEDA FUEDA....RONALDOOOOOOOOO, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL"



then just pull your shirt over your head and pretend to fly an airplane...
http://www.coolbuddy.com/wallpapers/soccer/soccer_brazil12.htm

she'll be your forever


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> My wife says it, and I reply with "Sure thing, Slick."  I'm so damn smooth.



lol. You're my hero.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> if that's the case, do it


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Find out how many cows her father is getting as dowry from the other guy, then offer one more.   Problem solved.


_I need one more. Would you borrow me your girlfriend to help me pay her father?  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> V, if you don't want to "say" it, then say it by giving her flowers with a card.
> 
> Inside the card, put "All my love".


_I think I will take the flowers myself. Big and heavy flowers because if she says no.. _


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I need one more. Would you borrow me your girlfriend to help me pay her father?  _


Your online translator sucks,  what the hell is "would you borrow me your girlfriend"


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

lol


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Your online translator sucks,  what the hell is "would you borrow me your girlfriend"


_No, it doesn´t. :bounce:_


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like you have the Portugese to Hillbilly Version


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

Sing to her Adam Sandler's  song...

"Put your arms around me baby,
Can't you see I need you so?
Hold me close against your skin,
'Cause I'm about to begin
Lovin' you.

Spit on your hand and stroke my cock at a medium pace.
Play with my balls and tell me how big they are.
Honey rub your beaver up and down my face.
Now sit on the corner of the bed and watch me whack off.

You see that shampoo bottle? Now, stick it up my ass.
Push it in and out at a medium pace.
Talk about your old boyfriend's dick and how big it was.
Now shave off my pubs and punch me in the face.

Darling, make me push my dick and balls back between my legs.
Call me an ugly woman and take my picture to show all the people
you work with.

Now pull up my scrotum and take that shampoo bottle out of my ass.
Pretend I'm the pizza delivery guy and watch me whack off.
Strap on a dildo and make me give you head.
Now tell me slow down and do it at a medium pace.

I feel so humiliated. I'm about to blow my load.
You tell it's time to make love but I can't 'cuz I spewed all over myself.
Then you look into my eyes, then you realize
How much I enjoy loving you. oh.
I'm so sorry I spunked all over my stomach.
Maybe next time I'll be better at loving you."

if she doesn't   to you, it was never meant to be


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I just hope nobody comes with that translator to Rio, you gonna get killed
> 
> As I said before Crono, she is going to get married in the beginning of the next year. She was my first love and I want her back. _


 Now we know ... "The rest of the story".

 V let her go and wants her back. She is promised to another. A tale filled with heartache and destruction. One man must lose for the other man to win.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you tell her?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you tell her?


_Not yet, I am going out in one hour or so. 

You think that I am a chicken in that matter, don´t you? Let me say to you this, you are very right.  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> btw luke, nice sig. I didn't know you were a fellow cowboy


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

Bwaaak-Bwak-Bwaaak


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Bwaaak-Bwak-Bwaaak


We know how the Cadbury Bunny lays eggs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so must V.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

_aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh! 
I could not talk to her yet. I am going to her house even in the middle of the night today if it is necessary. Home phones, cell phone, email, everything is not working. That is so frustrating.
This is the second time that happens in less than a week.  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Breathe  Buddy


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Breathe  Buddy


_I can´t, I am so pissed off. Have I mentioned she was my first love? This is going on for years... Ohhh.. I hate women. _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I can´t, I am so pissed off. Have I mentioned she was my first love? This is going on for years... Ohhh.. *I hate women.* _


 
Yeap, this is true love   It's been confirmed


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yeap, this is true love   It's been confirmed


_The worst thing is that I can get really pissed off but then she says something and I forget why I was so mad in the first place.
Shut up Luke  _


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

You better hurry


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _The worst thing is that I can get really pissed off but then she says something and I forget why I was so mad in the first place._
> _Shut up Luke  _


Don't worry dude.  Either way, you're going to find happiness


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You better hurry


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> Ohhh.. I hate women. [/i]



I'll kill her for $50


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I'll kill her for $50


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

You don't have to worry about the CIA seeing that flex.  Budget cuts probably do'nt allow them to have computers anymore


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You don't have to worry about the CIA seeing that flex.  Budget cuts probably do'nt allow them to have computers anymore


_It is out of the jurisdiction of the CIA, it would be Intepol hunting him. _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

hmmm I work for the CIA


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

and Interpol


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yeap, this is true love It's been confirmed


Lets see ... 

Loss of sanity (what little you have V)
Inability to form normal sentances
"I love her" "I hate her"
Stalking behavior

Yes you are head over heels and need to camp out on her door.  Will she have sex with you V?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Does she know about you and that chicken?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm I work for the CIA


I KNEW IT!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Lets see ...
> 
> Loss of sanity (what little you have V)
> Inability to form normal sentances
> ...


_Haha.. nice. Not stalking though, I just want to say that I care about her deeply and I want her for me.  
Loss of sanity I agree, I am so pissed off. _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Haha.. nice. Not stalking though, I just want to say that I care about her deeply and I want her for me.  _
> _Loss of sanity I agree, I am so pissed off. _


Will she give you the sex?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 8, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Will she give you the sex?


_What do you mean? _


----------



## largepkg (Dec 9, 2004)

Well? Inquiring minds...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

???????


----------



## largepkg (Dec 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ???????



Is that to me or da Bunny RG?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Well? Inquiring minds...


_Do you wanna know what happened?  Well, she is working in another city for a few days, I was not able to talk to her yet.
I asked and it is not just me that don´t like to say those words, most of my friends have a problem with it as well.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Is that to me or da Bunny RG?


Vieope, was worried he was sad.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 9, 2004)

It's definitely not just you. It's just a lot easier to say once you've done it. This tends to make it an unimportant over used phrase after a while. 

One question for you V. It seems you have strong feelings for this girl, but have you asked yourself if it's not jealousy that's steering you to this decision? I guess I mean if she was not getting married would this eventually come out anyway?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What do you mean? _


 Will she 

 with you?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> One question for you V. It seems you have strong feelings for this girl, but have you asked yourself if it's not jealousy that's steering you to this decision? I guess I mean if she was not getting married would this eventually come out anyway?


_Probably not, I am a very selfish person.  The idea of her being unavailable is just not good. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Will she
> 
> with you?


_I live in Brazil son.  _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I live in Brazil son.  _


 Yes I know this V.  She lives in Brazil also?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Yes I know this V.  She lives in Brazil also?



_I was trying to say yes to your question. _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I was trying to say yes to your question. _


   OK so she is engaged to someone and will be married to him soon but would still do you anyway?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I live in Brazil son.  _


On that note, do you two crazy kids have complementary STD's?  Cause nothing would be more awkward then to get your gonorrhea into her genital warts.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Warn us next time Max


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> OK so she is engaged to someone and will be married to him soon but would still do you anyway?


_No, she breaks up with him, put an end to the marriage plans then sex with V.  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> On that note, do you two crazy kids have complementary STD's?  Cause nothing would be more awkward then to get your gonorrhea into her genital warts.


_Everything is clean here. :bounce: _


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, she breaks up with him, put an end to the marriage plans then sex with V.  _


_...right after escape from nice, rubber-wall room._


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> _...right after escape from nice, rubber-wall room._


_Btw did you see your interview on my talk show?  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> _...right after escape from nice, rubber-wall room._


Yea V. you better be one good looki'n sex-machin'e to pull this off


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea V. you better be one good looki'n sex-machin'e to pull this off


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Btw did you see your interview on my talk show?  _


It was cute.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 9, 2004)




----------

